
The Unknowable Artist: Stéphane Mandelbaum - howsilly
https://www.theparisreview.org/blog/2019/04/22/the-unknowable-artist-stephane-mandelbaum/
======
bsenftner
This is a ghoulish exploitation of a sad man's disturbed life, with art
parasites abusing his memories and life work for personal profit. This type of
fame and those who glorify it should all rot in hell.

~~~
HeWhoLurksLate
This _article_ offends me, a lot, but I personally feel that art auctions (I
presume that the brokers of which are your target here) are, for the most
part, okay, though I do wish the artist, or their family, would get a cut.
Considering that art that sells for a lot of money will probably be taken care
of and upheld for time to come, what do you think about auctioning? Is there a
difference between alive and dead painters? Does the fame / influence a living
artist gains from a high-profile sale between third parties matter?

